# Puppy brokers



## gottagettamaltee (Dec 1, 2005)

I was looking at prisonersofgreed.org and looking at the brokers/breeders on the USDA list. I was looking at the California listings.. some of the people are operating businesses that have to do with chemicals, labs, etc. they have Inc, Laboratories, Microbiological, Auction,Chemicon, Diagnostic products, Biomedicals,Scantibodies... those are some of the names (words in the names). What in the world is going on, are they testing on the animals or something? What the heck!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Yes, the USDA regulates the conditions of laboratory animals. Animals are used in medical research (among other things) all the time. It's pretty horrifying.


----------



## Haven (Sep 22, 2005)

> Yes, the USDA regulates the conditions of laboratory animals. Animals are used in medical research (among other things) all the time. It's pretty horrifying.[/B]



<span style="color:#3366FF">How disheartening.







Those poor animals.</span>


----------

